# Car seat expiration date?



## newmamalizzy (Jul 23, 2010)

My DD's old bucket seat has an expiration date of 2015 stamped on the back. Does that mean that seat expires at the start of 2015, or is it good through December of 2015? 

Thanks!


----------



## pokeyac (Apr 1, 2011)

Is there a manufacture date on the seat that says what month it was made? I would go by that. I looked this up and Graco had this on their website. You may want to check with the manufacturer.


----------



## newmamalizzy (Jul 23, 2010)

pokeyac said:


> Is there a manufacture date on the seat that says what month it was made? I would go by that. I looked this up and Graco had this on their website. You may want to check with the manufacturer.


I haven't found a month in it yet, but I'll scour it further and then do the +6 from that month if I find it. Otherwise, yeah, I think I'll have to call Safety First with the model #. Just need the darned thing to get me through the winter!


----------



## yashibowa79 (Jul 7, 2014)

I was told by multiple people (one @ BRU and another car seat technician down the road) that its good until the END of the year.

If you still aren't sure -- call around a few more places (i.e.: local fire house, police station, BRU, etc)

Let us know if you hear anything different!


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

yashibowa79 said:


> I was told by multiple people (one @ BRU and another car seat technician down the road) that its good until the END of the year


That depends on the manufacturer. Graco is good until the end of the year, some others expire on their birthdays.


----------

